# Dude.......hold my beer while I try this...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Police: Man shoots off firework from top of his head, dies

Idiot! At least he killed himself and not someone else by his stupidity.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Lets hope he hadn't reproduced and passed on those genes!!


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh well, better him than someone with brains.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like natural selection to me. Just nature thinning the herd.

GW


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am sure he thought it would grow back. :horsepoo:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"But ma... I didn't know it would be that big of a bang".

The Gun Zone -- A Tough Way to Go


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> "But ma... I didn't know it would be that big of a bang".
> 
> The Gun Zone -- A Tough Way to Go


Now that will leave a mark!

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

This is why I can't buy good fireworks anymore. In Ohio its legal to buy fireworks but illegal to set them off. You sign a form saying you are taking them out of state to set them off and they don't have the good stuff anymore. Oddly enough the skies around my house were filled with fireworks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No video --- it didn't happen...........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> "But ma... I didn't know it would be that big of a bang".
> 
> The Gun Zone -- A Tough Way to Go


Man......I've been to some horrific crime scenes, but those pics are crazy bad.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Man......I've been to some horrific crime scenes, but those pics are crazy bad.


Years ago, one of the boys who went to school with my older daughter (he was several years ahead of her) got a job after graduation, driving an ambulance (or was it a morgue wagon??). Anyway, he was dispatched to a shooting which involved a man who was shot in the head with a shotgun. When he got to the address, he was expecting one heck of a mess. As he entered the bedroom where the crime took place, he didn't see a body. There was a man sitting at the end of the bed being interviewed by an LEO. The kid kind of freaked out because the man being interviewed had both of his eyes blown out of their sockets and hanging on his face by their, I suppose, optic nerves. Yet the guy was talking to the cop in front of him. He had been shot in one of his temples with a rifled slug and the slug passed through his head and out the other side causing a lot of hydrostatic shock which forced his eyes out of their sockets.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Years ago, one of the boys who went to school with my older daughter (he was several years ahead of her) got a job after graduation, driving an ambulance (or was it a morgue wagon??). Anyway, he was dispatched to a shooting which involved a man who was shot in the head with a shotgun. When he got to the address, he was expecting one heck of a mess. As he entered the bedroom where the crime took place, he didn't see a body. There was a man sitting at the end of the bed being interviewed by an LEO. The kid kind of freaked out because the man being interviewed had both of his eyes blown out of their sockets and hanging on his face by their, I suppose, optic nerves. Yet the guy was talking to the cop in front of him. He had been shot in one of his temples with a rifled slug and the slug passed through his head and out the other side causing a lot of hydrostatic shock which forced his eyes out of their sockets.


Yup.....just when you think you've pretty much seen it all, something comes along and forces you to rethink what you had been thinking.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

The guy who shot the fireworks off his head was instantly denied the right to reproduce more stupid offspring, that's a good thing.
Meanwhile, the guy's mother wants stricter fireworks laws enacted. It's easy to see where this guy got the dipstick genes.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

His mom thinks the "Rules" regarding fireworks are too lax:

Mom of man killed setting off fireworks on head: rules lax


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......we need stricter controls and more laws in regards to fireworks and who can use them. 

Or.....how's about not being stupid drunk and lacking mere common sense?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh okay......so now it was an accident.

https://www.yahoo.com/health/brain-science-explains-a-22-year-olds-fatal-123384333462.html


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

When drunk, never touch....
Firearms
Ammunition
Sharp or pointed objects
Anything with a motor

It is ok to touch single mom pole dancers :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

He obviously didn't know what he was doing..

We set fireworks off our heads all the time.

Must have been a freak accident


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone knows that if you set off fireworks from the top of your head, you need to wear OSHA approved safety goggles.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Anyone setting off fireworks from the top of their head must use an OSHA approved Insulated, reinforced carbon-fiber helmet. And safety goggles. Wearing an approved NASCAR firesuit.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OSHA only sets the minimum requirements, contractors can go above n beyond OSHA requirements. 

Don't think OSHA had jurisdiction in this situation , lol. 
But it's funny,lol.

An OSHA standard for everyone to live by is " the general duty clause "
If the setup looks like a hazard, treat it as a hazard, even though it's not a written standard.


----------

